# Peep Size vs, accuracy



## Fat Bloke (May 31, 2005)

Ideally you should have the peep just big enough to surround the sight housing that way it's easier to align the sight consistantly.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks Jim. Ill have ot go home and check it today.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with FB. I had a 1/8" peep on my bow - and a huge (for these parts) buck at 12 yards. At full draw broadside and quartering away. I could not tell where the fur was I was seeing so I let down and let him walk. The next day I switched to a larger peep so I could see more. I'm using an even bigger one now that surrounds the sight housing when at full draw. I think small is great for shooting spots, but bigger is necessary for hunting.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Age old argument.......................Is bigger really better?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm using a 3/16" TruPeep and it aligns with my pinguard very well. I can see a sliver of the glo-ring allthe way around. I doubt I could shoot better with a smaller peep and trying to center the pins.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Center is center .As long as you aline the inside with the out side of the other object.Now A big peep I feel is just as accurate as a small peep.Now if you want the target to be darker.And depening on how dark you want it will depend on the small size of the peep.For me I would like a bigger peep ,for more light.For targets or hunting.And have hunted with out a peep.

Unk :darkbeer:


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

if your anchor is the same every time then yu should get the same sigth picture every time as well. When I am shooting spots I use a 1/32" peep, for 3-D I use 3/32", and for hunting I use just the housing of my Super Ball peep. I think the smaller the peep the tighter and more consistant my groups are. It allows me to see less of the target and I can really stare at my spot with more focus.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ive tried it both ways*

I use a smaller Fletcher tru peep for 3d and their largest peep for hunting. My 3d peep fits perfectly around the sight as well as my hunting peep because I move my sight closer to the riser come Sept. 
I did try to use my larger peep with my sight extended and the results werent pretty.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Strictly speaking, I believe a smaller peep is more accurate than a large one in all cases, if we can see through it. But as we all know, a small peep is worthless in low light. So we compromise and use a larger peep and center the housiong rather than the pin itself. This is a good compromise in my opinion for hunting. I still believe that the smaller the better though, if you want the utmost in accuracy. Just make sure you have enough light to use that dang thing, and can see enough of the target through it.


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*I use both sizes*

I agree with A Mess. A smaller peep is more accurate. It has to due with the eye looking through a smaller aperature. But I don't want to get too technical right now. That is why you see dot shooter use pin hole sized peeps. When I'm shooting dots, I use the tiniest peep possible so I can be dead balls accurate. It's different when I pick up my 3d bow which I use pins. The peep is hunter Tru peep. Just depends on what your shooting and how much light you need. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks for all the input, I'm speaking strictly about a hunting set up. Maybe i should come up with a peep with a light in it lol


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Peep*

I forget the maker but it is a .187 metal peep.
It centers nicley with the outer ring my HHA slider.
MUCH brighter that the rubber tube peeps.
Get the one with the groove around the OD so you can tie it in.
Adjust to get peep rotation set and you are good to go.
You won't believe how much more light hits your eye without that big piece of plastic with the hole and rubber tube in front of it.
PS dont use the non metal style. The button it is made from is too large and also blocks light. I am 55 and want all the light I can get.


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm using a "large" peep.(I don't know the exact diameter) I've been having trouble being consistant with it. 
In reading through this thread, I think I realize what my problem is. The peep completely hides the sight housing, so my only reference is putting the pin in the middle. 
So, I start thinking; why do all of these other guys see the glow ring/housing on their sights? Is mine that different? Then it occurred to me that my 27" draw might be the problem. Since they're closer together, the peep hides more than longer draw archers.
Now I have to figure out what to do about it...


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Concentrate on the pin, with what ever peep size you are using, if your draw and anchor are correct the peep will center itself to your eye, if you are looking at the ring around your sight your not sighting with your pin, work on holding the pin on what you want to shoot at and aim with it, then execute a perfect shot.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

GeoMike said:


> I'm using a "large" peep.(I don't know the exact diameter) I've been having trouble being consistant with it.
> In reading through this thread, I think I realize what my problem is. The peep completely hides the sight housing, so my only reference is putting the pin in the middle.
> So, I start thinking; why do all of these other guys see the glow ring/housing on their sights? Is mine that different? Then it occurred to me that my 27" draw might be the problem. Since they're closer together, the peep hides more than longer draw archers.
> Now I have to figure out what to do about it...


If you want to align the peep to the pinguard with a 27" draw move the sight closer to the riser if you can. This will also close up some of your pin gap, but it's only an issue with fast bows. Maybe your peep isn't the largest size available and there is a bigger one.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

yes i had forgotten about the distance settings on my trophy Ridge site I might try that aswell


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

I always perfer a "smaller hole" I find that I just dont perform as well with a hole that is too big. :wink: :wink:


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

northshoremb said:


> I always perfer a "smaller hole" I find that I just dont perform as well with a hole that is too big. :wink: :wink:


Ummm?? thinking, thinking, Ill just keep my mouth shut:zip:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

A consistent anchor point will take away the need for ANY peep. Go peepless and set yourself free.:wink: 




(Disclaimer-recommended for hunting only!!)


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's what happened to me. I have used TruFletcher peeps for years....so they come out with the 1/4" magnum and I get it. Long story short, I start seeing doublish of the target I am aiming at....well duhhhh me doesnt think of the peep as I did this last year. So the other day I got to thinking about it and put a 3/16" on and problem solved. Take it for what it is worth. :wink:


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

so what i am gathering her is the smaller peep has helped some shooters and some fell it is not the peep at all


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

The smaller the peep the more you may have the squint to see through it. For target a smaller peep help you concentrate more ona spot b/c you see less of the target.

I hunt as well as targte shoot so i shoot a big as hunter peep. It keeps the left/rights in order and lets a decent amount of light in without hiding the target.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*hooded ball peep*

After many years of trying different peeps I now use a hooded ball peep. there a little pricey but work very well. You can check it out here: 

http://www.specialtyarch.com/


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

When using a lense with power the size of the peep will affect the sharpness of the target. One usually needs a smaller peep with higher magnification.

RT


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Let me start by saying I use a peep. Always have and probably always will. I have on occasion tried out some of my sample bows without one and shot nearly as well out to 30 yards. I'm talking about 3" groups at 30 yards without a peep, and a bow that was not tuned. Just set up and shot.

The peep is an aid, nothing more. I have shot small ones in the past for field and target. Bigger ones these days as the eyes get older. Specialty housing (3/16") for 3D and Fletcher Hunter Max (1/4") for hunting. I see very little difference in accuracy although there is a little. Just not nock-busting accuracy.

The reason I see little difference is because I have a very consistent anchor. And this is so because I tweak the drawlength of the bow to the nth degree. If the drawlength is set to your optimum then you never have to move your head at all when you come to anchor. This, more than anything is what helps lead to consistency. Just the reason I preach that the most important aspect of a compound bow is adjusting for your optimum drawlength. If this isn't right then nothing else really matters.


----------



## TroutBum (Apr 21, 2006)

I just bought one of these:

http://www.scorpyontechnologies.com/
This thing has a very large aperture on it, which I didn't think I would like. After a few weeks of daily shooting with it, I'm shooting tighter groups. But thats me. I find the extra light and the ability to know center my sight housing within the peep helps my consistency. I'd recommend it to anyone at this point.


----------

